# Hiking in camping



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Gents-

I am back to training another crew of clueless Boy Scouts for a 2020 Philmont trip.(8days 75-100 miles in the mountains)

If you come across looking for gear, I might be able to point you in the right direction. Maybe itâ€™s a light weight tent, backpacks, hiking boots and assorted gear.

As this is my second go around doing this we get lots of experience with different brands and gear.

I would be happy to discuss with you on the thread or by PM if you were looking for something in the space.


----------

